# Miracles



## Princess Ivy (Sep 17, 2005)

Skeet Ulrich is Paul Callan, a defrocked devil's advocate looking for proof of... he's not sure, but a message in his own blood is all he has to go on.
It was a great little series, which was cancelled during it's first season. as usual. for me it was great, and just that little bit different from the usual pap that gets spoon fed to us. i'm not sure if it would classify as fantasy or sci-fi, but that doesn't mean it doesn't deserve a mention.


----------



## Niolani (Nov 1, 2005)

Oooh, I remember this show, it was good wasn't it. I really liked seeing Ulrich in a really different role and the storyline I thought was pretty good too. What a pity it got cancelled, it would of been interesting to see the the running storyline play out.


----------

